# Egypt to England



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Any advise on the cheapest way to move my things to England. I don't have a great deal but too much to include on excess luggage. Would sending it through cargo be cheaper, if so how do I go about it. 

One other thing any other airlines besides Egypt Air/BA flying to England?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

I have just sent luggage via cargo from Cairo to Alicante.. very cheap have a look at the thread I did the other day


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

searchin1 said:


> One other thing any other airlines besides Egypt Air/BA flying to England?


BMI (much nicer than BA) also fly CAI-LHR, codesharing with Egyptair.

and of course all the bucket-and-spade operators flying from Sharm.


----------

